

I fly twice a week with a swiss army knife and have never been caught.. - Edmond

where's the beef is security?
======
GrandMasterBirt
It's like the Israilies say: We screen with insane technology but never look
the person in the eyes and ask them a straightforward question to see if they
are unnecessarily stressed. You would get through security only if you were
completely unstressed about having the knife and probably forgot about it.

